# Geo Tapajos "Red Head"



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

awesome quality fish there man!
where did you get them from?


----------



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

I dont have the group any more, i sold it. I got the fish from some guy on Price network, forgot his name.I bought them as a fry.lol


----------



## crazyravr (Apr 27, 2010)

Me  I sold the WC I had last year also.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

very colorful .. I wish I coud have stuck them in my mbuna setup..


----------



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

bump..........


----------

